# Two Chimps



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Hi All,

Just a quick message to say, I bought the below bag of coffee from Two Chimps (Ethiopia - Halaka Hambella), my first order form them, and I must say it's absolutely stunning! It smells amazing, has a nice acidity and really fruity (in a sweet way rather than a rich way). One of the most enjoyable coffees I've had in recent months! If you've not tried it I would recommend giving it a go...


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

if you've tried any of their others beans before and would recommend do let me know, as i'll certainly be ordering from them again soon.

Gareth


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks Gareth, these are on a list of places I want to try. I remember their website being maddening though!


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> Thanks Gareth, these are on a list of places I want to try. I remember their website being maddening though!


 yes i found the site a bit irritating too. But push through to the coffee goodness.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hambella is a good coffee, local roasters have the washed and natural versions of it at mo.

The website for two monkeys is, my lord, style over usability...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Phew! Glad it isn't just me re the website! It was a novelty for all of 5 seconds! Love the sound of the beans though


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Phew! Glad it isn't just me re the website! It was a novelty for all of 5 seconds! Love the sound of the beans though


I too struggled.

It's trying way too hard

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Phew! Glad it isn't just me re the website! It was a novelty for all of 5 seconds! Love the sound of the beans though


 Atkinsons should have the Natural Hambella on offer soon. Always a winner.

Two chimps door seem to tell you if its washed or natural etc, Little bit annoying.


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Atkinsons should have the Natural Hambella on offer soon. Always a winner.
> 
> Two chimps door seem to tell you if its washed or natural etc, Little bit annoying.


 Here you go (it's hard to find though)...

In the area of Guiji in Southern Ethiopia, you will find Buno General Trading and their small washing station and storage warehouse. Due to the recent climate change, this particular area of Ethiopia has more available land that is suitable for growing coffee. More land leads to more coffee which in turn leads to a busier washing station for Buno General Trading. Buno General Trading continually train producers on the quality and best practices for growing and processing coffee.

The Halaka washing station sits around 1900 meters above sea level, but nearly all the coffee it produces comes from above this. Most farmers that deliver to Halaka have between two and ten hectares of land; this is a lot more land than in other parts of Guji.

This area of Guji produces just four containers of naturally processed coffee each season. These classic Ethiopian natural coffees exhibit the best characteristics of coffee from this region - an abundance of blueberry, purple flowers and super juicy fruit.

After coffee cherries are delivered, they are washed, then floated to separate dirt and damaged cherries from the lot. Next, the cherries are laid out on drying beds to dry for around 30 days.

When ready, the outer husk of skin and dried fruit are removed mechanically from the coffee seed, or bean as we know them before they are stored, cupped and graded.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garethuk said:


> Here you go (it's hard to find though)...
> 
> In the area of Guiji in Southern Ethiopia, you will find Buno General Trading and their small washing station and storage warehouse. Due to the recent climate change, this particular area of Ethiopia has more available land that is suitable for growing coffee. More land leads to more coffee which in turn leads to a busier washing station for Buno General Trading. Buno General Trading continually train producers on the quality and best practices for growing and processing coffee.
> 
> ...


 Cheers .

I don't need all that from any website , just what process , clear , somewhere .

Its l very nice to know but none of that stuff ever really swings a purchase for me .


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Yes I know what you mean, it's much better to have a clear summary and then an option for more info if you want it.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 5, 2016)

Tried Two Chimps for the 1st time a couple of weeks ago - bought a 500g bag of Professionally Unprofessional and found it to be excellent! Will definitely look to try some of their other beans in future.

Like others have said though, the website isn't particularly user friendly.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

I actually just went onto the site to have a look. Gave up after being asked questions and couldn't find the actual coffees. I'm sure it's easy. But I like it to be dead simple.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I got given a bag of Two Chimps for Xmas/B'Day - it was quite nice...

I visited their website..... and I will never go back...

I don't mind a couple of clicks to "See our coffee","Checkout" and "Pay" (you know "normal" navigation............but if I have to arse about clicking in oder to trudge through that sort of sh!te.... That's it... I'm off..... life is too short!!!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Just a quick update,

Reading everyone's thoughts (including mine) I thought if this were my business I'd want to know that my fancy website isn't having the impact that I'd hoped for. So I popped them a quick email with a link to this thread to give them the heads up.

Fair play to them they took the feedback as it was intended and have asked for my address to send me some coffee as a thank you for bringing it to their attention.

??


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

It's pretty good that :-

a) They welcomed/listened to feedback...
b) You got a bit of a freebie - for "bothering" to tell them... That is a nice touch!

PS - Let me/us know when they get rid of all the sh!te.....I might even go back!!!


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Wow, I haven't seen a website that awful for many years!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

It is a bad experience.

We all agree.

You could say....

...they're getting....

....roasted.

*(•_•)*

*( •_•)>⌐■-■*

*(⌐■_■)*


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Its a beautifully made website but from a usability perspective its awful. I'm a web developer and its super slick and I'm sure the owner loves it but it will have cost them a small fortune (unless its heavily drawn on an existing template) and I got sick of using it before I got anywhere near buying some coffee.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

mctrials23 said:


> Its a beautifully made website but from a usability perspective its awful. I'm a web developer and its super slick and I'm sure the owner loves it but it will have cost them a small fortune (unless its heavily drawn on an existing template) and I got sick of using it before I got anywhere near buying some coffee.


 It's really not a beautifully made website.....

A Rolls Royce is a beautifully made car that isn't functionally much better than a Merc or an Audi or even a Ford.

That website is more akin to a Skoda with wide-archesi, dummy-side pipes, a false bonnet scoop and a massive rear wing...........


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Drewster said:


> It's really not a beautifully made website.....
> 
> A Rolls Royce is a beautifully made car that isn't functionally much better than a Merc or an Audi or even a Ford.
> 
> That website is more akin to a Skoda with wide-archesi, dummy-side pipes, a false bonnet scoop and a massive rear wing...........


 Yes! And with a frayed rubber band for an an engine ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Yes! And with a frayed rubber band for an an engine


That was Volvo!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

True to their word I received this parcel today










Truly lovely of them to send it all. That said like Boots said above I genuinely (from the bag or website) couldn't work out if the Ethiopian was washed or natural. In the end I had to Google it!

Ironic logo too....


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Ironic logo too....


 Haha, yep. First thing I noticed on the website. If there is one thing you couldn't accuse that website of being its "no nonsense"


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

igm45 said:


> I genuinely (from the bag or website) couldn't work out if the Ethiopian was washed or natural. In the end I had to Google it!
> 
> ﻿﻿


 what did google say?


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

igm45 said:


> Truly lovely of them to send it all. That said like Boots said above I genuinely (from the bag or website) couldn't work out if the Ethiopian was washed or natural. In the end I had to Google it!
> 
> Ironic logo too....


 Do let me know what you think of them, I really enjoyed (am enjoying) the Ethiopian. Would be interested to know what you think about the other one.

In terms of finding the washed (etc...) information... you click on the coffee you're interested in, then scroll down and it's under 'behind the scenes'. But yes fully agree it's too difficult to find and once you find it there's a lot of information there.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Will do @garethuk,

What ratio you currently using? Might use that as a starting point.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> what did google say?


 It's a natural! Interestingly (to me anyway) 2 chimps said their fave way to brew this is with a cafetiere. Haven't tried it yet would be likely early next week. . .


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Sorry @jlarkin

I wasn't ignoring you I promise, just missed the notification/post.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

igm45 said:


> Sorry @jlarkin
> 
> I wasn't ignoring you I promise, just missed the notification/post.


 No worries ?.


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

igm45 said:


> Will do @garethuk,
> 
> What ratio you currently using? Might use that as a starting point.


 On v60 doing a 22g to 360g brew (Scott Rao method).

On aeropress using 20g to 240g inverted (4min total) :with a 20g top up of hot water at the end.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I literally wasn't able to get even close to finding the info on their website, never mind actually place an order. It's a shame because it's really going to limit the number of new customers their going to pick up. It feels as if it's under construction but I'm assuming it isn't.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

cold war kid said:


> I literally wasn't able to get even close to finding the info on their website, never mind actually place an order. It's a shame because it's really going to limit the number of new customers their going to pick up. It feels as if it's under construction but I'm assuming it isn't.


 Hope this helps

https://twochimpscoffee.com/shop/coffee-one/


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Border_all said:


> Hope this helps
> 
> https://twochimpscoffee.com/shop/coffee-one/


 No, not really.

I'm quite willing to admit I'm a true luddite and having a bit of a senior moment, but the point is, so are a lot of other people. When I followed your link I got a choice of going to home at the top left or the navigation tool on the top right, I'm not able to left click on anything else and the text on the image is too small to tell you the info you need to decide if it's worth taking a closer look. Plus the price isn't mentioned. Surely that's the most important thing? Most people have a price range they're comfortable to buy in.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

cold war kid said:


> No, not really.
> 
> I'm quite willing to admit I'm a true luddite and having a bit of a senior moment, but the point is, so are a lot of other people. When I followed your link I got a choice of going to home at the top left or the navigation tool on the top right, I'm not able to left click on anything else and the text on the image is too small to tell you the info you need to decide if it's worth taking a closer look. Plus the price isn't mentioned. Surely that's the most important thing? Most people have a price range they're comfortable to buy in.


 Yes not straight forward on a pad all i did was scroll down then got offer of free sample or buy and choice of grind type example photo though understand ?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't get onto that screen for some reason. Thanks for your help though. I was only looking for future reference anyway.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Worked a treat for me on my iPad. Looking forward to trying this. Thanks.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Jez H said:


> Worked a treat for me on my iPad. Looking forward to trying this. Thanks.


 That's good news hope you enjoy it ?


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

I just used their website to place an order on my Android tablet, probably one of the easiest websites and tablet friendly.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Border_all said:


> That's good news hope you enjoy it ?


 Got my sample, plus one extra unexpectedly! Many thanks!


----------



## MrJimboJames (Jul 17, 2020)

They also do a great session on tasting and blending if you are local and interested in that sort of thing.


----------

